# Textbox bei klick aufklappen (wie bei Youtube)



## tvu1892 (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine Textbox welche beim Klick auf einen Link aufklappt und dann den gesamten Inhalt anzeigt.
Im Prinzip genauso wie bei Youtube:



Ich habe schon was mit CSS gemacht und Linkverweisen gemacht. Hier ist nur blöd, dass die Seite aufgrund des Ankers beim Klick immer nach oben springt: Hier zu sehen: 

Kann man die Youtube Lösung auch mit reinem CSS machen? Oder wird JS benötigt?

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps!


----------



## tombe (16. Januar 2014)

Schau dir mal das Beispiel hier an. Das sollte es sein was du suchst.


----------



## tvu1892 (16. Januar 2014)

Leider habe ich da das Problem mit dem "Springen". Sobald man auf den Link klickt springt die Stelle mit der id an den oberen Bildschirmrand. Bei Youtube bleibt die wo sie ist. Ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine


----------



## Alice (16. Januar 2014)

Dann mach es doch mit Javascript.

http://sinscript.de/javascript/dom/div-einblenden-und-ausblenden/


----------



## tvu1892 (16. Januar 2014)

Muss ich wohl 
Wie macht es denn Youtube? Ist das auch mit Javascript?


----------



## tombe (16. Januar 2014)

Ok, ich habe es jetzt verstanden. Schau dir dieses Beispiel an, da wird nicht gesprungen.

Hier ist es zwar kein Link sondern ein Label welches mit einer unsichtbaren Checkbox verknüpft ist.

Wird das Label angeklickt und somit die Checkbox markiert, wird der Text eingeblendet. Klick man nochmal aus das Label wird die Checkbox abgewählt und der Text ausgeblendet.

Das ganze nennt sich Checkbox Hack.


----------



## tvu1892 (16. Januar 2014)

Perfekt, dass ist es! Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## hela (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

die Frage wurde hier im Forum schon mal gestellt: Text einblenden
Hier die Demo dazu: http://jsbin.com/enucas/3


----------

